# Easy slimline disassembly....no special tool needed.



## NittanyLion (Feb 18, 2013)

Thought I would share my technique for disassembling slimlines.  It's similar to the technique used on the PSI tool, using a coat hanger and Allen wrench.

1.  Break pen apart, removing center and.
2.  Cut a piece of metal coat hanger, about 6".
3.  Run coat hanger through twist mechanism to nib;  use like psi tool or punch set by holding lower blank with nib up and pounding(coat hanger) on solid surface.  This will pop nib out(safety glasses please).
4.  To remove drive mechanism, use an Allen wrench(not sure of size, whatever fits) inserted into where nib was.  Place lower section, Allen wrench up, centered on vise just slightly opened so drive can punch through.  Tap Allen wrench with hammer to pop drive out..
5.  Clip and top can be extracted by inserting Allen wrench instead of coat hanger and using technique in #3.

Note:  the Allen wrench I used has the rounded ends.  This helps seat it into the twist mechanism.  A standard Allen wrench will work too, however proper sizing will be more critical.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like a good interim solution until you get to a Harbor Freight for a transfer punch set. These will work for most pen styles, and can be used for many other purposes like closed end mandrels and for trimming blanks. I've used them so much, I have 3 sets.


----------

